# How do you carpet with Glosso?



## Teishokue (May 12, 2013)

Certain plants will grow up due to low light and create a "stem" but with enough light it will creep around instead of growing towards the light glosso, not hard to keep and carpet


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

Teishokue said:


> Certain plants will grow up due to low light and create a "stem" but with enough light it will creep around instead of growing towards the light glosso, not hard to keep and carpet


So this is definitely not a stem plant, right, and it sends runners? At my substrate, I am getting around 46-48 par readings, which is in the upper medium light.

Does this plant propagate the same way as dwarf hair grass?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

You need to train it I'm finding, even with higher light. Plant it in two leaf nodes and let it root and grow. Once it grows up a node or two, cut it back down to the first node. It should start growing horizontal runners from that which will carpet the tank at that point.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't have to train my Glosso carpet at all. I propagated it to get a nice spread throughout my substrate and let it grow. A month later I had a full lush carpet with no trimming except around my driftwood where the Glosso tries to attach itself. 

The only other experience I have with Glosso was in my low light, low fert shrimp tank and the Glosso grew straight up like a normal stem plant.

Here is a 24 day growth period with no trim.


My carpet on May 5th









My Carpet on May 29th


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

randpost said:


> I didn't have to train my Glosso carpet at all. I propagated it to get a nice spread throughout my substrate and let it grow. A month later I had a full lush carpet with no trimming except around my driftwood where the Glosso tries to attach itself.
> 
> The only other experience I have with Glosso was in my low light, low fert shrimp tank and the Glosso grew straight up like a normal stem plant.
> 
> ...


Wow, your carpet looks beautiful. What type of lights did you use to grow your glosso carpet? Do you have any information about the par that your light gives you? 

I only have experience with growing dwarf hair grass. Do I plant glosso in the same patterns that I would for dwarf hair grass? I plant hair grass like the pattern in a number 5 dice.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

bsantucci said:


> You need to train it I'm finding, even with higher light. Plant it in two leaf nodes and let it root and grow. Once it grows up a node or two, cut it back down to the first node. It should start growing horizontal runners from that which will carpet the tank at that point.



Thanks for your reply. A lot of people definite high light differently, so I was wondering, what light fixture, or bulbs do you use for your high light setup? Thanks. :red_mouth


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

kidgrave said:


> Wow, your carpet looks beautiful. What type of lights did you use to grow your glosso carpet? Do you have any information about the par that your light gives you?
> 
> I only have experience with growing dwarf hair grass. Do I plant glosso in the same patterns that I would for dwarf hair grass? I plant hair grass like the pattern in a number 5 dice.


I use a Beamswork 30" 110x0.50W LED 6500K Plant Fixture (Cost was 46.00 shipped) It is the 4th generation version

The light sits 10 inches from the substrate and is on 6 hours a day. I am not sure of the exact par reading, but I am firmly in the high light demographic. For perspective, this light is stronger than the quad 30" t5ho fixture with decent reflector that it replaced.

As for planting, I trimmed the Glosso into 2 leaf nodes and just planted it as you saw in the picture. No intentional pattern. I fertilize my substrate and water column.

I was expecting some difficulty when I obtained this plant, but it has been as easy as growing blyxa or susswassertang.


Pictures of my fixture taken a few minutes ago:


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I run dual BML leds on my tank so I'm definitely high light. Haven't done personal par readings but going by their website even one fixture would be high for my tank. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## gobluewolverines4 (Apr 23, 2013)

randpost said:


> I use a Beamswork 30" 110x0.50W LED 6500K Plant Fixture (Cost was 46.00 shipped) It is the 4th generation version
> 
> The light sits 10 inches from the substrate and is on 6 hours a day. I am not sure of the exact par reading, but I am firmly in the high light demographic. For perspective, this light is stronger than the quad 30" t5ho fixture with decent reflector that it replaced.
> 
> ...



Is this over a 20 long? I have the same model beamswork and it kicks butt. I wouldn't call it high light, but it is perfect for low to mid plants.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

gobluewolverines4 said:


> Is this over a 20 long? I have the same model beamswork and it kicks butt. I wouldn't call it high light, but it is perfect for low to mid plants.


Yep, over a 20 long. 

I assumed it was high light from comparing performance to an odyssea quad T5HO fixture. I could be wrong though. I don't own a par meter. Just my best guess.

What did your fixture read for par? At 10" from substrate?


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

randpost said:


> I use a Beamswork 30" 110x0.50W LED 6500K Plant Fixture (Cost was 46.00 shipped) It is the 4th generation version
> 
> The light sits 10 inches from the substrate and is on 6 hours a day. I am not sure of the exact par reading, but I am firmly in the high light demographic. For perspective, this light is stronger than the quad 30" t5ho fixture with decent reflector that it replaced.
> 
> ...


I really like your led lights and tank hard scape. I'm a bit confused because people tell me that Glosso grows like a stem plant under low light, so this leaves me unsure as to whether this plant is a stem plant. I know that stem plants like Ludwigia Repens and Rotala could be planted without roots, and that the roots will grow once established. Does Glosso have to be planted with roots? Do roots grow on Glosso if planted without roots? Thanks.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

It is a stem plant but under higher light the stem will grow horizontal instead of vertical. I experience this with my rotala rotundifolia in my medium high light setup.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

kidgrave said:


> I really like your led lights and tank hard scape. I'm a bit confused because people tell me that Glosso grows like a stem plant under low light, so this leaves me unsure as to whether this plant is a stem plant. I know that stem plants like Ludwigia Repens and Rotala could be planted without roots, and that the roots will grow once established. Does Glosso have to be planted with roots? Do roots grow on Glosso if planted without roots? Thanks.


Glosso is a stem plant. You can plant it without roots . Each node will sprout two leaves and roots.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

randpost said:


> Glosso is a stem plant. You can plant it without roots . Each node will sprout two leaves and roots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


So to get a carpet with Glosso, I just plant it with two leave nodes. Then, I let it grow tall, and once it is tall, I trim the pieces, and then plant those? Does it matter where you decide to trim Glosso?


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

kidgrave said:


> So to get a carpet with Glosso, I just plant it with two leave nodes. Then, I let it grow tall, and once it is tall, I trim the pieces, and then plant those? Does it matter where you decide to trim Glosso?


I plant in two leaf nodes. Most initial plantings start growing horizontal and require no trimming. Those stems that do grow vertical I cut between leaf nodes leaving a two leaf node in the substrate.

photo from today. The back of the tank use to have large Blyxa Jap and hardscape that I removed to make way for more Glosso.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! That looks lush!
Trying to get the same "full" carpet using Monte Carlo myself and the planting tips you gave sure helped me plant the beginning few stems. Thanks!


----------

